# Stocking 120 gallon discus biotope?



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

So I might be getting a 120 gallon tank. I really want discus again. Here is what I kinda want for stocking:

6-8 discus

some type of tetra?

bottom/ cleanup crew

and it will be a planted tank.

idk anything about lighting a fw tank haha. But i want it to be a biotope some everything from the amazon. thanks


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Cardinal tetras and sterbai cories do really well with discus, because they can tolerate the high temperatures that discus require. And of course, you can throw some oto catfish in there, too.

For lighting i'd get some metal halides. Maybe one for each side?


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Or just a 4 t5 ho light


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

As AzFishKid mentioned, some sterbai _Corydoras_ and cardinal tetras would be perfect for a tank like this. For a real biotope, I would suggest getting as much driftwood as possible in it and some floaters. And ta da! You have a Discus biotope!


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

I like the cardinals.... what about rummy nose tetras? I really like how tight they school.
Also for discus... what do you guys think. do one type of discus, do a mixture, pr do wilds? i really want to have them form a pair and im afraid I can't keep up with the waterchanges for wild discus. 

Also substrate. So cories like fine sand right? so should I do pool filter sand and just use ferts? or use like eco complete? thanks.


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

I'd go with a larger tank if you want that many Discus. By the time you get all your plants and such in there you'll wish you had.

When I had my 120 gallon Discus tank I had

4 wild Discus
4 Flagtag porthole catfish
12 Rummynose (best schooling fish)
12 Green neon tetras
30 Amano Shrimp
1 bushynose pleco

Honestly it was a bit crowded for the fish when they grew up. I think to be truly appreciated and observed in their most natural like state they need to be kept in larger numbers like 7+ and in a larger size aquaria.

I know you want Discus, but for the size tank you have I would recommend Angels for that size tank . I think it will be easier to pull off too.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

I thought discus had to be kept in a group of 6+? What type of wilds did you have? I was only planning on a fw types of fish discus rummys some corries and maybe a bn pleco. I see that most discus biotopes consist of mainly driftwood and no plants... Is it possible to do plants and still be a biotope?


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

magicmagni- could you post a pic of your tank? thanks


----------



## mathao (Sep 15, 2010)

i would go here
http://forum.simplydiscus.com/forum.php
these people are very nice and amazing


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

6-8 same kind discus no mixing domestic or wild.
30 rummynose
or
30 bleeding heart tetra's
aldolfoi corys
driftwoods
blackwater
some floating plants.
white sand substrate

its what i would do if i were to keep discus again.


----------



## Cuchulainn (Nov 2, 2010)

mathao said:


> i would go here
> http://forum.simplydiscus.com/forum.php
> these people are very nice and amazing


Agreed. These people are very helpful


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

akdylpickles said:


> magicmagni- could you post a pic of your tank? thanks



http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2006.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=3&id=130

With less Discus there are aggression issues. What I observed was that the "top fish" picked on the "lower fish" This stressed the lower fish out and made it more susceptible to disease. By going with a larger group the aggression is diffused so that the lower fish can have some refuge.

Another issue was that two of the fish paired up and started breeding. They were very territorial and did everything to keep the other discus cornered all the time. I think with a larger tank it would have been better.

Another challenge was treating the tank for disease. I think the lower fish kept getting sick in the long term because of the lack of space and aggression. It is very hard to treat a planted tank with meds, I could medicate the fish food, but these wilds were picky eaters. They preferred live food always.

To do it right you need 7+ I'd say I like an odd number (purely ascetic reasons). To do this number you need a larger tank IMO so the tank doesn't look so crowded. These big fish will take away from the scape on a 120 IMO

If you do get Discus a nice mated pair would be the way to go if you want to try a smaller number. I would also advise Domestics since they will be more hardy, but if you want wild looking ones I bet if you look hard enough you can find wild looking ones that were raised in captivity.

Another thing I would plan on runing on your tank as a precaution is a UV sterilizer for sure.

They also prefer higher temps, but the plants don't so it's kind of a balancing act. I always ran around 80 F and it was ok, but now that I don't have the Discus I'm down to 76 and the plants are doing better and I am getting more pearling now than I ever have.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Well this gets annoying. First I'm told a 55 gallon for discus then I'm told a 90 then a 120 and now people say discus need even more space? Grrrrr :/ 

About the temperature I've kept two discus before and had the temp at 82 but I raised it to 86 and they seemed a lot more active.

So do you think some blue turquoise discus? And would five be better than six or what? 

Thanks


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

akdylpickles said:


> Well this gets annoying. First I'm told a 55 gallon for discus then I'm told a 90 then a 120 and now people say discus need even more space? Grrrrr :/
> 
> About the temperature I've kept two discus before and had the temp at 82 but I raised it to 86 and they seemed a lot more active.
> 
> ...


Well everyone has their own opinion based on their own experiences and background. 

I'd go with 6 of them and you can always add more later if you think you need/want them. 86 is pretty hot. Dissolved Oxygen levels are much lower the higher the temp is too as well as Co2 levels if I recall. This puts more demand on your tank maintenance as well as the plants. You have to decide is this a planted tank with Discus in it or is this a Discus tank with plants in it. Catch my drift? I personally wouldn't go above 82 if the want the plants to look their best.

BTW here's another tank to look at for inspiration, good example of a Planted Discus tank.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...634-behemoth-1600-gallon-planted-tank-33.html


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

So six will be ok? And if 2 fo form a pair I have a spare 55 gallon for them to sit in until I figure out what to do.


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

If you do 6 just try to give them lots of open space to swim and not crowd them too much. You'll be surprised how much space all the plants and wood and other stuff you probably want in there will take up so try not to over do it. 

The more I think about it though I like the idea of having a "pair" Not just two fish, but a proven breeding pair. I remember when my fish paired up they were always very devoted to each other and never much aggression. The nice thing about only having only two is that it doesn't distract from the scape and the other fish you want to have will have more of a presence in the tank. If I did it again i think that's what I would try.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Where cani find a proven pair that's not going to cost more than my tank? Haha


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah... but then to buy 6 could be just as pricey too. I was quoted $250 for a pair when I was shopping around some years ago. No idea what they run these days. Naturally smaller ones would be less though and then you feed them lots of beefheart and bloodworms and get 'em to grow nice and big ;-)


----------

